# Effective hunting setups



## blowgunner

Hi to all,

I create this topic because already exists one on the slingshot forum and have a lot of information that helps people to choose their equipment for hunting.

Lets see what you have hunted with your blowgun.

If possible put in your posts:

-Game type

-Blowgun used

-Dart used

-Distance

And if possible a picture!!

Thanks


----------



## NaturalFork

I am surprised there have been no responses to this. I do not hunt but if I did i would use my 5 foot half inch copper tube blowgun I made. I would use skewers with exacto blades.


----------



## blowgunner

Thanks NaturalFork, I think that the xacto blades should be great for hunting, I think the key is shoot placement, and a 5 foot blowgun have lots of power!!!


----------



## craftsman

About a decade ago, a gentleman (called "Geezer") made 0.50 cal. hunting darts using a #11 exacto blade hot glued into a long (think of the ones you get at Arby's) plastic straw. He used foam plastic circles punched out from a packing sheet (about 4 of them) as his plug (tailcone). He was from N.C., if I remember correctly, and said they were very effective for small game (squirrels, pigeons, etc.).


----------



## neondog

Whisperess took out a squirrel with a soda straw shafted dart. The straw to broadhead union was achieved with a small plug of hardwood.


----------



## giwtro

Yeah, those straw shafted darts fly wicked fast. I haven't hunted with them, but I have done tests on the penetration power of a bamboo skewer dart with a #11 exact blade. I definitely would put money on the exact blade dart taking down squirrels with ease. Also, has anyone tried taking sparrows with lightweight nail or bamboo darts?


----------

